# Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Spread or Pea Method



## NIK1

Got some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Thermal Grease and wonder is the spread method the only way to put this stuff on,or is the pea method ok also.Any suggestions appreciated...


----------



## Gunderman456

Pea, X or thinly spread, I've used them all. Do whatever feels comfortable for you. All tried and true methods. Better to have more then not enough.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Honestly, less is more because it's just suppose to fill in the imperfections on the surface.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Actually mounting the block with a known amount and removing to analyze your TIM pattern and adjusting for bow of your CPU/Block interface while if possible rotating your block to several mounting configurations is best.... IE right side up or upside down ect to determine which produces the thinnest and most even distribution across the largest surface area.

As for the method of Pea, Rice, X or Spreader/Card that depends on preference, thickness of TIM consistency and safe mounting pressure


----------



## hayame

If you're not phased by potentially using up the whole tube for testing out multiple application methods I suggest try doing the spread method first, mount your cooler, then check to see how it looks afterwards and compare to other methods.

If you are worried about using more than you should trying to test out different methods of applying it (too be fair it is a little pricey, but it's probably also THE best non-liquid metal thermal paste right now), then just go with however you've previously done your applications before, a friend of mine has used the dot method on the 8320s big ass IHS and didn't seem to mess with his thermals too much.

I do believe that kryonaut spreads really well and it doesn't have air bubble problems when you do the spread method ( https://youtu.be/TRytGgmdeQM?t=51s ).


----------



## czin125

It comes with a brush for spreading it thinly.


----------



## knock

Relevant


----------



## ChiTownButcher

At the end of the day even given my previous post the answer is it doesnt really matter with a feew things of note....

1) Even the best thermal paste application is only going to net a result of 1-2deg lower MAX when using a quality paste like Thermal Grizzly.

2)Applying too little can result in temps 3deg+ hotter depending on how little you apply.

3)Applying too much will not raise or lower temps but it makes a mess and you risk shorting your socket if it spills over.

4)Unless you have delidded your CPU and use CLU between the die and IHS it doesnt really make a difference. Delidded w/ CLU under water will make a much larger difference.

5) Do the application method you prefer (personally I use X or spread method depending on the paste). Pay close attn ti how much paste you use and how you place it and how you mount your block (mounting can effect how it spreads). Then remove the block and look at how it covered the IHS and heatsink. If it looks good do it again the same way AND STOP OVER THINKING IT!

P.S. Yes I do realise how silly it is to hear me say dont over think it but there is a reason why they call me Captain Overkill


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

If your system is i7 - 2011 and up , id be doing the x cross method


----------

